
The Daily, Hourly, Minutely, Secondly, Real-timey - showngo
http://brooksreview.net/2011/02/daily-stale/
======
smoody
"If you take an honest poll of news readers that are using iPads and you will
find that for most the sweet spot is a few hours old. That is, most iPad news
consumers want the news they are reading to be up to date within the last few
hours — they rarely want to know the news from yesterday."

just curious.... where does this data come from? You footnote it as if there
are references, but there are not... at least I couldn't find any.

